# Las Vegas



## sheket (Jul 11, 2018)

Looking for something in Las Vegas from Friday July 20th for 3 nights.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 11, 2018)

If you have a RCI Acct - check out their rentals - LV is usually very inexpensive.  You can often rent a whole week so cheap, that it's still a good deal to just use 3 nights.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 12, 2018)

If you like Vegas look into getting a Total Rewards card.  I get offers of free stays and shows all the time.  If you are a veteran they will give you platinum status.  There are resorts all over the country you can use for free stays.  The only downside is they like you to gamble some money, but if you intend to do that anyway might as well get comps.  Its the best card I have found.  Free parking too.

https://www.caesars.com/total-rewards


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sheket (Jul 12, 2018)

I do have an RCI account, but where do I see rentals?
I can see extra weeks, but nothing is available.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 12, 2018)

sheket said:


> I do have an RCI account, but where do I see rentals?
> I can see extra weeks, but nothing is available.


I just looked in RCI.  It looks like there is no availability for July for Las Vegas.

In order to see rentals when you get to the screen that lists available units you can check Extra Vacation and Last Call under Search Options.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Jul 13, 2018)

I would just use a hotel for those 3 nights. You can get a nice hotel on the strip for about 100.00 a night.


----------



## DRIless (Jul 14, 2018)

sheket said:


> Looking for something in Las Vegas from Friday July 20th for 3 nights.


Desert Paradise Resort - Las Vegas from Friday July 20th for 3 nights  $300


----------



## DRIless (Jul 16, 2018)

Desert Paradise Resort - Las Vegas from Friday July 20th for 3 nights  1BR4  $300


----------



## sheket (Jul 20, 2018)

Thanks,

Unfortunately  I saw this too late and booked elsewhere.


----------

